# Maybe Yogi Has A Brother* Come See*



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hi Everyone. Well I found this listing on the internet. the location was only 80 miles from my town. he is 7mo old-male-not neutered all shots up to date.*

*His name is Grotto-he has a sister and another sibling a Maltipoo.*
*The Lady told me she would not neuter him and he was starting to bother the female-the sister. OK!*
*Said i could have the vets name and phone number.*
*He Weighs 8 pounds. Not fully trained for potty. and eats pedigree-Yuck!!--Iam thinking up-keep and money might be a factor? she also has childern. Maybe 3 was just to much.*

*Please feel free to chime in and lead me on the right path to make a wise choice. Thank you Nickee & Yogi**


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Is he a maltipoo? He looks like my brother's dog who looks Bichon


----------



## Mia's Grammy (Jul 27, 2012)

He is fluffy and cute and if you can love and take care of him I say go for it:chili: Check his vet records and make sure nothing is going on with him that you do not know about too. Him is handsome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

He is so cute!!! If you can do it you should. Do what is best for all of you! : )


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

How much is she asking for him? He doesn't look like a full bred maltese - or is he is, not a well-bred one. I would ask if he marks a lot - if so, see if that is something you can deal with!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

He is cute but i don't think he looks full bred maltese. I think it is easy to get caught up in puppy and fluff fever on this forum so I would advise taking a step back and thinking about what you truly want and how the dynamic between you and Yogi might change if you add another. Also, can you arrange for an opportunity for Yogi and Grotto to meet to see if they get along well? I thought you mentioned that Yogi wasn't fully housebroken yet. If this guy isn't either and he marks, you will need to think about if you can handle that. Yogi could pick up on his marking behavior. Good luck! It's a big decision to add another fluff.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I guess I would recommend going to meet him before making any decision, as long as you are able to remain level-headed while cuddling a fluff. I visited others before I selected Ivy because compatibility was my #1 priority (after health). Go sit on the floor and play with him and try to get a sense of who he is. Do you "click" together? Is he affectionate? Can you picture sharing the next 15 years of your life with this little guy? Those are things to think about when meeting him. If no to the above, it is ok to tell the person "I'll think about it and call you tomorrow" and walk away, give yourself 24 hours to see how you feel. Adopting a fluff is a big, long-term committment. Making sure he's the right one is a wise idea.

My only other hesitation is haven't you been talking about wanting a little girl fluff? Or am I wrong about that?


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

IvysMom said:


> I guess I would recommend going to meet him before making any decision, as long as you are able to remain level-headed while cuddling a fluff. I visited others before I selected Ivy because compatibility was my #1 priority (after health). Go sit on the floor and play with him and try to get a sense of who he is. Do you "click" together? Is he affectionate? Can you picture sharing the next 15 years of your life with this little guy? Those are things to think about when meeting him. If no to the above, it is ok to tell the person "I'll think about it and call you tomorrow" and walk away, give yourself 24 hours to see how you feel. Adopting a fluff is a big, long-term committment. Making sure he's the right one is a wise idea.
> 
> My only other hesitation is haven't you been talking about wanting a little girl fluff? Or am I wrong about that?


Yes Your right--but after a long search-about 3 mo now-this is the only that came along that was anywhere near my house. only 70 some mile away. so many were hundreds of miles away. i just didnt want to do the plane route and no chance of a one on one meeting with the fluff- iam not able to travel that far so close it would have to be. thank you i liked you advise made alot of sense


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I would have to advise you to slow down and think. My 1st maltese, Cesaer, was housebroken when I got baby Rocco a year later. It is not pleasant to have 2 male dogs peeing all over. Rocco would pee cause he was a puppy and Ceasar had to go pee on top of it! Not fun!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Why wouldn't she have him neutered?? Think about it carefully Nickee. And definitely have the dogs meet in neutral territory to see if they get along. I know you want another one, but just be selective and take your time in deciding. But, if you decide to go through with it I know you will be an excellent mommy for him.*


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

He looks a little maltese but i would definatly agree that he looks alot bichon just my opinion!!

Is he from someone selling him?? And if so how much for?? Where did you find the ad for this dog?? 

I find it hard to believe that someone can choose one of there 3 to just get rid of for no reason.........

I think you should maybe wait a little i understand you are desperate for another dog but why not look at rescues there are plenty around and alot of the times there are ways and means of getting the rescue to you whether that be a transport link or meeting half way.

I feel you should not settle and should maybe wait it out a little.

Good things come to those who wait my mum always tells me!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ummm.....I hate to say this, but it sounds like trouble for you. My guess is that he'll be a marker....:w00t:....be sure to ask to owner about that....

If a girl is a marker, your floors can be cleaned up, but when a boy is a marker....the furniture gets ruined!!!! :smilie_tischkante: ....and this is from experience!!!!!!!!

If you truly want another dog, don't just "settle" for what is convenient. If it is meant to happen....it will....when it's right.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I know that you're very anxious to get a second pup, but I would wait for a female . Hardy and Dewey get into it at times, but not the girls. Mine don't mark, but were neutered at 6 months. Maybe we here on SM could keep an eye out for any fluffs in rescue that are close to you?? Whatever you decide I know that you'll be a great Malt mom!!!


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

sherry said:


> I would have to advise you to slow down and think. My 1st maltese, Cesaer, was housebroken when I got baby Rocco a year later. It is not pleasant to have 2 male dogs peeing all over. Rocco would pee cause he was a puppy and Ceasar had to go pee on top of it! Not fun!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sorry, that made me laugh as I could just image my little dog doing the same thing - they are such rascals!!! I would be demented.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hello again,all you wonderful and helpful people--i have read these posts and it all is such sound advise. i wanted to answer a few things. I asked her for more photos maybe with short hair-if she could. well these are what i got.*

*Now i must say-i surf the sites alot looking. i know i have seen these-both of them used in other adds for maltese for sale.*
*But she just called me-and someone hit the nail on the head here in a post. about the housebroken part and yogi and haveing both not trained-*

*She made a point to tell me he is not potty trained-*
*He has a sister bella and they sleep together in a crate at night.*
*Hes Maltese she said--Her Mom Had The Mom- And A friend had a male- *
*they had this little guy.*
*She Is Asking $300.00 re-homeing fee=Ummm*si guess they all ask that-i dont mind any type of fee.*

*I wanted to tell you all--My Yogi is From a lady here in town-she had his mom--her sister had a male-mated and here*
*is Yogi.*
*Its Like I Know Hes Not a show dog and doesnt have papers and all- but i love hime so much--all that doesnt matter to me.*

*I Really wanted a older maltese to avoid all the puppy stuff-since iam still really dealing with it now.*
*Another is -well,lets just say my health is really bad. i know a pup will be hard somedays for me-because Yogi is.*

*BUT i was an only child. I Just Pity Yogi and dont want him to be alone with just me. Hey Sometimes iam not all that much fun* *

*I Cant Get Her Today Photos To work--I ll Post Those later.*
*Someone asked about a rescue--well thats were i look that and re-home dogs--ok dont laugh this one was on ebay/classifieds/pets.*
*Told you all-i look everywhere.*

*Dont think bad of me--but i shy away from health issues when looking--iam just not good with sickness i mean the really fatal kind.*
*sure always the chance with any pet-i would handle it--but i dont want to take it on from the get go--i hope iam saying that right.*

*I Just thought he was going to end up in the wrong hands,and than be pushed aside. you know someone could take him for just breeding-since hes not neutered--i dont think she could afford that?*
*what would be great--if i found another baby that was re-homed because owners were up in age or*
*for some reason.*
*When you think of a nother pet for Yogi-I dont want thall fluff-Just a nice Fluff that maybe needs a nice lady like ne totake care of it and a sweet baby like Yogi for a brother. Ill Keep You All up-dated.*

*Oh I Know i was going to go to the home and see living conditions and like someone said-take Yogi to see how that goes.*

*Also You dont think Yogi will not love me as much if i get another-Iam sure when iam telling him Whu we might he doesnt know a darn word iam saying-does he?*


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

He is absolutely adorable but I don't know if I'm buying into the Maltipoo thing. I have a Maltipoo sitting next me and he doesn't look like one. He looks like Maltese/Bichon/Poodle. That really isn't important.

I think with two boys especially non-housebroken ones they are going to fight for terriority and start marking. We were so lucky that Johnny has never marked.

I have dealt with a dog regressing and becoming unhousebroken with every new addition.

Also something to consider is he'll probably get bigger than Yogi.

However he is so cute! 

Plus check out Petfinder.com you can specifically search or a Maltese or Maltese mix. Most of these dogs on there are rescues or living in a shelter. They have all ages and all sizes. You can search by where you live.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

No He Has A sibling thats a maltipoo and a sister thats maltese-when she bought she got 2 boy and girl.same time same place. hes might be bigger i dont care about size.
petfinder on it every day--most are hundreds of miles from me. states away--i mean really not alot for my area or near by areas .--that why when i seen this and it was on 45 min away-i was right on it.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I also think you are maybe asking for trouble since he is not spayed or house broken. I know you really want another Yogi, but I also think you will be really disappointed if he doesn't turn out like Yogi. And what if he becomes the dominant and fights with Yogi all the time. We talked in email yesterday about it being meant to be, and I just don't think this is the one that is meant to be with you Nickee. I think you may need a little more patience, get Yogi completely housebroken first before you take on too much. Wait patiently for that perfect little girl, she will be out there.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

If it was me, I would wait. Isn't Yogi almost a year old and you've said he isn't fully housebroken yet. I just wonder if it would be too overwhelming to have 2 almost adult dogs that aren't housebroken. I would work on getting him 100 % housebroken before bringing another dog into the picture. Maybe by then, the little girl you really want would be out there somewhere. Don't just "settle" for something your heart wasn't set on.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I agree with everyone about take a step back. When we were looking for a new pup, we went and visited 2 breeders that were holding older pups for showing, they ended up deciding not to use them. When I meet them, we just didn't click. I felt so bad on one of them I cried the whole way home. I wanted to get her out of the situation she was in, but she just wasn't the one for me. So, if you want to go meet him, do it, but be prepared to walk away if he's not the one.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

ladodd said:


> I agree with everyone about take a step back. When we were looking for a new pup, we went and visited 2 breeders that were holding older pups for showing, they ended up deciding not to use them. When I meet them, we just didn't click. I felt so bad on one of them I cried the whole way home. I wanted to get her out of the situation she was in, but she just wasn't the one for me. So, if you want to go meet him, do it, but be prepared to walk away if he's not the one.


Great Post-i look at picture and iam ashamd to say-iam not 100percent or i would have not posted at all and had the lil boy here all ready
Oh I Feel Bad saying that.nickee*


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

If you apply for a rescue and are approved, can someone else transport the dog to you? Maybe we could help you out that way, if you find the perfect pup but it!s too far away from you.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> If you apply for a rescue and are approved, can someone else transport the dog to you? Maybe we could help you out that way, if you find the perfect pup but it!s too far away from you.


Oh Deb God Bless You*-Please read the next pot below nickee


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

when it rains it pours my mom used to say--a lady i talked with in dec had 2 malts for sale--i wanted to go to her house-no-she was coming to me she said up to date on all shots-ok
I Got scared so i get this today from her-she has the same sweater on same back ground on other pic--i yr old male not neutered-300.00
She wants to talk-i felt something when i looked at his eyes--i didnt feel when i looked at grottos picture-iam a mess.
i dont like making choices.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Maybe the lady thinks that sweater is like a background?

Both look.... like dogs that need rescued. I'd be concerned about their health.... puppy mill puppies, etc. 

But I think you know in your gut.

If you are not 100% about the first... don't do it.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Go with your gut instinct. Do what you think is best for you and Yogi.*


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Nickee, I hope you don't mind me asking, but why do you want to add a second Maltese right now?
Yogi is still so young, and clearly adored! He must keep you very busy. And it sounds like you have some health concerns too.
Two dogs are soooo much more work than one, because they are interacting with each other as well as with you.
The reason that I ask is that sometimes when it is hard to make a decision and it feels a little overwhelming, it is helpful to really think about "why."


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I think if you are feeling very stressed about what seems to be the decision "which dog", maybe instead of "which dog", the cause of a lot of the stress is really "any dog".

I was in a similar situation earlier this year. A had fallen in love with a friend's Goffin cockatoo and was absolutely sure I had to have one of my own. Just like you, every day I searched all the internet sites for one within a reasonable distance and I was willing to travel 8 hrs. or so each way. After a couple months of searching searching searching ever day, one finally popped up within 2 hrs. of me. I talked to the person on the phone a couple of times and had numerous emails back and forth. The price was excellent, affordable. Hubby even said, go ahead, go get it. Yet I started feeling SO STRESSED OUT about it. I suddenly realized I wasn't as sure as I thought I was about bringing a cockatoo into our home, a breed of bird that needs lots of love and attention. Shortly thereafter, I found my Ivy and now she is my constant companion and I know that it would have been very difficult to have had this new bird and a young puppy at the same time. I am so glad I decided to wait on the bird, though I still hope to have one some day, but a young puppy and a new bird that also needs lots of attention, all at the same time would not have been a good idea.

Listen to your instincts. If you are feeling stressed about the whole thing, maybe it is time to step back and take a break. It may not be the right time for any new fluff and that is what your feeling of stress is trying to tell you. When it all feels oh-so-right and you have zero doubts about the timing AND the dog, that's when you'll know it's time. Maybe it is just too soon for Yogi to share you with another dog. He may still need your undivided attention until he is more grown up and rock-solid with his house training so that he can help you raise a new pup, rather than you trying to raise two pups at the same time.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

IvysMom said:


> I think if you are feeling very stressed about what seems to be the decision "which dog", maybe instead of "which dog", the cause of a lot of the stress is really "any dog".
> 
> I was in a similar situation earlier this year. A had fallen in love with a friend's Goffin cockatoo and was absolutely sure I had to have one of my own. Just like you, every day I searched all the internet sites for one within a reasonable distance and I was willing to travel 8 hrs. or so each way. After a couple months of searching searching searching ever day, one finally popped up within 2 hrs. of me. I talked to the person on the phone a couple of times and had numerous emails back and forth. The price was excellent, affordable. Hubby even said, go ahead, go get it. Yet I started feeling SO STRESSED OUT about it. I suddenly realized I wasn't as sure as I thought I was about bringing a cockatoo into our home, a breed of bird that needs lots of love and attention. Shortly thereafter, I found my Ivy and now she is my constant companion and I know that it would have been very difficult to have had this new bird and a young puppy at the same time. I am so glad I decided to wait on the bird, though I still hope to have one some day, but a young puppy and a new bird that also needs lots of attention, all at the same time would not have been a good idea.
> 
> Listen to your instincts. If you are feeling stressed about the whole thing, maybe it is time to step back and take a break. It may not be the right time for any new fluff and that is what your feeling of stress is trying to tell you. When it all feels oh-so-right and you have zero doubts about the timing AND the dog, that's when you'll know it's time. Maybe it is just too soon for Yogi to share you with another dog. He may still need your undivided attention until he is more grown up and rock-solid with his house training so that he can help you raise a new pup, rather than you trying to raise two pups at the same time.



:goodpost:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

IvysMom said:


> I think if you are feeling very stressed about what seems to be the decision "which dog", maybe instead of "which dog", the cause of a lot of the stress is really "any dog".
> 
> I was in a similar situation earlier this year. A had fallen in love with a friend's Goffin cockatoo and was absolutely sure I had to have one of my own. Just like you, every day I searched all the internet sites for one within a reasonable distance and I was willing to travel 8 hrs. or so each way. After a couple months of searching searching searching ever day, one finally popped up within 2 hrs. of me. I talked to the person on the phone a couple of times and had numerous emails back and forth. The price was excellent, affordable. Hubby even said, go ahead, go get it. Yet I started feeling SO STRESSED OUT about it. I suddenly realized I wasn't as sure as I thought I was about bringing a cockatoo into our home, a breed of bird that needs lots of love and attention. Shortly thereafter, I found my Ivy and now she is my constant companion and I know that it would have been very difficult to have had this new bird and a young puppy at the same time. I am so glad I decided to wait on the bird, though I still hope to have one some day, but a young puppy and a new bird that also needs lots of attention, all at the same time would not have been a good idea.
> 
> Listen to your instincts. If you are feeling stressed about the whole thing, maybe it is time to step back and take a break. It may not be the right time for any new fluff and that is what your feeling of stress is trying to tell you. When it all feels oh-so-right and you have zero doubts about the timing AND the dog, that's when you'll know it's time. Maybe it is just too soon for Yogi to share you with another dog. He may still need your undivided attention until he is more grown up and rock-solid with his house training so that he can help you raise a new pup, rather than you trying to raise two pups at the same time.


 
Iam So Thankful for you all--each and everyone one of these replys-
Its Sounds like you all really Know Me
So Much advise given here and its all right.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

IvysMom said:


> I think if you are feeling very stressed about what seems to be the decision "which dog", maybe instead of "which dog", the cause of a lot of the stress is really "any dog".
> 
> I was in a similar situation earlier this year. A had fallen in love with a friend's Goffin cockatoo and was absolutely sure I had to have one of my own. Just like you, every day I searched all the internet sites for one within a reasonable distance and I was willing to travel 8 hrs. or so each way. After a couple months of searching searching searching ever day, one finally popped up within 2 hrs. of me. I talked to the person on the phone a couple of times and had numerous emails back and forth. The price was excellent, affordable. Hubby even said, go ahead, go get it. Yet I started feeling SO STRESSED OUT about it. I suddenly realized I wasn't as sure as I thought I was about bringing a cockatoo into our home, a breed of bird that needs lots of love and attention. Shortly thereafter, I found my Ivy and now she is my constant companion and I know that it would have been very difficult to have had this new bird and a young puppy at the same time. I am so glad I decided to wait on the bird, though I still hope to have one some day, but a young puppy and a new bird that also needs lots of attention, all at the same time would not have been a good idea.
> 
> Listen to your instincts. If you are feeling stressed about the whole thing, maybe it is time to step back and take a break. It may not be the right time for any new fluff and that is what your feeling of stress is trying to tell you. When it all feels oh-so-right and you have zero doubts about the timing AND the dog, that's when you'll know it's time. Maybe it is just too soon for Yogi to share you with another dog. He may still need your undivided attention until he is more grown up and rock-solid with his house training so that he can help you raise a new pup, rather than you trying to raise two pups at the same time.


 
Very good post God bless you for your kindness.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Well, it's just as I read through this thread, what you are experiencing now felt so familiar since I just went through such a similar situation this past year. Been there, done that. And I've ended up being very glad I waited.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Wow Iam Overwelmed--reading all these great posts and fantastic advice- everyone has it oh so right.*

*You know 2 years ago when i was really ill i moved into the guest house--because my home is a two story with full basement-really 3 full floors. i could no longer use steps it was too much to up keep ect- as luck would have it i had put a beautiful modular pre fab home up on my land the year before.*

*Never knowing i would live there-But its a ranch and all on one floor.*
*The thing i was working on before all the new doggie stuff was. getting ready to move back in the bigger house.*
*I Spent nights thinking how would Yogi be with that--all the space and 2 flights of steps-potty problems all that.And then the new dog thing started to become a hope.*

*I think i will stay off the search for awhile untill hes older-like some of said.*
*If i move in the other house-i would have to have all Yogis issues resolved. And i do know now that if i was to take one of the fluffs *
*That Would be so very hard on me.*

*I dont want to loose the bond i have with my little boy--I was just thinking with my heart-not wanting him to be alone with just me.*
*I Never knew something this small could be so big on the loves he shows me. I thank god everyday i ended up with him all though i fought haveing a dog--like someone said to me-he saved your life.*
*Nickee In Pa**


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *Wow Iam Overwelmed--reading all these great posts and fantastic advice- everyone has it oh so right.*
> 
> *You know 2 years ago when i was really ill i moved into the guest house--because my home is a two story with full basement-really 3 full floors. i could no longer use steps it was too much to up keep ect- as luck would have it i had put a beautiful modular pre fab home up on my land the year before.*
> 
> ...



Nickee, I'm so glad you have come to this decision-- It's often hard because heart and mind want different things sometimes. It's a very difficult decision to make to add a second dog. From everything you've shared on SM so far, I really believe that a second dog would not be the best for you and Yogi right now. It is a LOT of work and I think you should put your health and Yogi's happiness first  When and if the time is right, you will know. I don't think you or Yogi are missing ANYTHING by just being you two! Nickee + Yogi = happy family....enjoy every moment and make everything a bonding time (even housebreaking!!!). :wub:


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Nickee: I understand what you mean about not wanting him to be "alone." But he isn't alone--he has you! I think these Maltese in particular really really bond strongly with humans. I, myself, don't think they necessarily need (and in some cases even want) another dog. In the past I had two dogs (not Maltese). They loved each other, but mainly they competed for the attention of the humans.  After I lost them both with a span of 4 months, I got Lucy. Then I started thinking about getting a second dog. But after really analyzing the situation, I'm not so sure Lucy would want another dog in the house. She is so bonded with us, and frankly I don't think she'd appreciate any competion. lol--Your Yogi might be the same.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Nickee, I am in total agreement with the others.........Dont jump the gun just yet!!! I think its great that you are getting information and seeing what is out there and you know what you want and what you dont want!!!! Plus what is great being on this forum is that you can ask people for ideas and opinions. I got Babinka first and she was one year old when I got Mr. Peppino and Tiny Tina came to me when Peppino was eight months old. So its worth to wait and everything will fall into place


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Nickee,

I'm glad about your decision 

I will say having Gus trained and house broken before getting Grace was so nice! I relate to you with your health issues, and I know I could not have sanely done it if Gus was younger and not trained.

He actually helped with training Grace. So it made it a little easier on me.

Hugs....


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I have a little saying that I got from my Mother: "IF IN DOUBT, DON'T". It has served me well for many years..


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

hoaloha said:


> Nickee, I'm so glad you have come to this decision-- It's often hard because heart and mind want different things sometimes. It's a very difficult decision to make to add a second dog. From everything you've shared on SM so far, I really believe that a second dog would not be the best for you and Yogi right now. It is a LOT of work and I think you should put your health and Yogi's happiness first  When and if the time is right, you will know. I don't think you or Yogi are missing ANYTHING by just being you two! Nickee + Yogi = happy family....enjoy every moment and make everything a bonding time (even housebreaking!!!). :wub:


Iam In Tears With All These Great Posts. Thank Thank You So Very Much


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> I have a little saying that I got from my Mother: "IF IN DOUBT, DON'T". It has served me well for many years..


 
Mother was right and i know if i still had a mom and dad they would say the same* Bless you thank you nickee


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

[lp
/QUOTE=Grace'sMom;2209770]Nickee,

I'm glad about your decision 

I will say having Gus trained and house broken before getting Grace was so nice! I relate to you with your health issues, and I know I could not have sanely done it if Gus was younger and not trained.

He actually helped with training Grace. So it made it a little easier on me.

Hugs....[/QUOTE]


Oh Tori I Know we can re-late on the health cant we?
Glad it worked with grace and gus.I guess i would be over the edge.
+


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I always say "if things are meant to be, they will happen" and if not, they are not meant to be. Someday, you might just come across another little fluff when the time is right for you and for Yogi. For now, it's you and the love of your life Yogi and he is just right for you and so very adorable too!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Nickee, I bet Yogi loves being with "just you" for now.
Every picture that I see of him, he looks like just the happiest little guy.
You take such great care of him and he gets so much love and attention.
Maltese were bred to be "companions." They love being with people. So please don't think that Yogi is missing out by not having another dog right now.
Lots of dogs are "only" dogs and they are happy.
I bet he loves you dearly, and you are his whole world. That is a great life for him


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nickee - so many great posts and good advice and I'm so glad that you're waiting. I think almost all of us has thought about getting a pup and suddenly it becomes an obsession. Before I got Tyler, I was looking for 9 months. I kept thinking this breeder, that breeder, this rescue, that rescue and it was like scatterfire. I was just making myself crazy. :smstarz: I finally put the breaks on and stepped back and took a deep breath. I tried to focus and then kind of let things happen. Well a few weeks later, a member here saw Tyler's photo (I had really wanted a Maltese from this breeder for years) and told me about it. Talk about being meant to be. It just came naturally, almost organically and it was perfect. I've often thought of adding a second dog especially when seeing pix of others new dogs, though I know my DH and DS really aren't in favor of it, and then I think about real life and I'm really not ready for it and thrilled to have my darling boy. If it's meant to be it will be but first concentrate on Yogi and on yourself and maybe down the road it will be the right time. :grouphug:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> Nickee - so many great posts and good advice and I'm so glad that you're waiting. I think almost all of us has thought about getting a pup and suddenly it becomes an obsession. Before I got Tyler, I was looking for 9 months. I kept thinking this breeder, that breeder, this rescue, that rescue and it was like scatterfire. I was just making myself crazy. :smstarz: I finally put the breaks on and stepped back and took a deep breath. I tried to focus and then kind of let things happen. Well a few weeks later, a member here saw Tyler's photo (I had really wanted a Maltese from this breeder for years) and told me about it. Talk about being meant to be. It just came naturally, almost organically and it was perfect. I've often thought of adding a second dog especially when seeing pix of others new dogs, though I know my DH and DS really aren't in favor of it, and then I think about real life and I'm really not ready for it and thrilled to have my darling boy. If it's meant to be it will be but first concentrate on Yogi and on yourself and maybe down the road it will be the right time. :grouphug:


Oh So Right and thank you-I Better hit the brakes and leave skid marks too.Greatly appreciate yours and all these great posts--for the first in many many years i feel like i have family.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Kathleen said:


> Nickee, I bet Yogi loves being with "just you" for now.
> Every picture that I see of him, he looks like just the happiest little guy.
> You take such great care of him and he gets so much love and attention.
> Maltese were bred to be "companions." They love being with people. So please don't think that Yogi is missing out by not having another dog right now.
> ...


 
so true we are all each other has. after much tradgey and sorrow and rotten health in my life. i will just be happy and oh so blessed with what i have. nickee*
Thank you for your posts also.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I always say "if things are meant to be, they will happen" and if not, they are not meant to be. Someday, you might just come across another little fluff when the time is right for you and for Yogi. For now, it's you and the love of your life Yogi and he is just right for you and so very adorable too!!


Thank you i Understand what you mean-nickee*


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Nickee, do you have anyone else that can help with the dogs? If I didn't have my husband I would go crazy taking care of our two. Once we added a second dog, I didn't have quite the same bond with Rocky that I did previously either. I personally prefer, one person, one dog-but that's for me.

I also would not add a second dog before the first was fully trained. Rocky was one year old when we got Tucker, and I think though it wasn't bad, it may have been even better to wait till Rocky was 1.5 years old.

It is double the work, double the expense when it comes to food and vet care. I can't tell you what is the best choice for you-I can only tell you our experiences


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

shellbeme said:


> Nickee, do you have anyone else that can help with the dogs? If I didn't have my husband I would go crazy taking care of our two. Once we added a second dog, I didn't have quite the same bond with Rocky that I did previously either. I personally prefer, one person, one dog-but that's for me.
> 
> I also would not add a second dog before the first was fully trained. Rocky was one year old when we got Tucker, and I think though it wasn't bad, it may have been even better to wait till Rocky was 1.5 years old.
> 
> It is double the work, double the expense when it comes to food and vet care. I can't tell you what is the best choice for you-I can only tell you our experiences


 
Oh So Right. Iam Going to wait- Best All way Around-Thanks you 
Your Post Has All The reasons i had to give alot of thought to.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I agree with Kathleen - Yogi looks so happy and well taken care of in all your pictures and I can just tell from what you write about him that he is loved beyond measure. Personally, I love the special bond that Bella and I have - I don't want to share it with anyone, even another malt! Lol. Call me selfish! Savor this time with just you and your sweet boy. I agree - if it is meant to be, it will happen almost effortlessly. I searched and searched for a maltese and went through some very unpleasant experiences along the way but when Bella finally came my way, everything totally fell into place.


----------

